Ask HN: Should April Fool's Day Be Renamed Fake News Day? - omarkn
======
vixen99
How about April Fool's Day so we don't dump its long history and eliminate a
bit of fun (mostly) from life.

------
skate22
"Hightened awareness that you're being misled day" seems more fitting

